

International Domain Names Are Coming In 2010 - kloncks
http://mashable.com/2009/10/30/international-domain-names/kcd.com/

======
kloncks
Really not sure what to think about this, I have been following this news for
a while now and I don't know how to feel about it.

On one hand, yes, I agree wholeheartedly that the Internet needs a more
international growth. There are more than just latin alphabets out there and
we should respect those and add them.

But, on the flip side, I am scared about the organization. The internet might
get really cluttered. ICANN's going crazy and also planning to just open up
any domain extension for registration (.hany, .kloncks, .mash, etc). I, like
many others, question their intentions. Do they just want to make money?

What I would like to know is if this move will impact mainstream websites or
really just local sites. Because in that case, it shouldn't disturb our
organization and instead add value to the internet in areas with non-latin
alphabets.

Share your thoughts please :)

